# Windbar....



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

I run an 18 inch in front and 10 off the back...almost always windy herein iowa.


----------



## tlrn8 (Jan 29, 2011)

What kind of weight?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

In theory you should take the weight which you currently use, lets say 3oz.
Times it by the length of your current bar, 33". This gives you 99oz/in of force.
Divide that by whatever length you choose, say 24". This gives you 4.125oz.

Likely you will need a little bit more than that to take into count the loss of weight in the stab itself, but it should be close enough to start with. I find that I hold a little better in the wind with a higher holding weight because it lets me run more on the front bar.

-Grant


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

a multi rod can help with side winds, something like the doinker quadraflex or beiter have some as well.....
when the wind is pulsing adding weights to those larger OD fatties can make more harm then good...
I have my spares always with me at the tournaments, when the wind starts playing games I just swap down my super stiff rods and keep shooting...not 100% wind proof but less damage than the full carbons.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I went to a 24" Fuse ES blade just for that reason. I was running a 30 in Cartel and it was a pain in the wind. it was wind sunday where I was shooting and it made very little effect on my shooting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Screw your wind bar into your main and then add weight until they balance- quick and dirty but will get you close; multiplying length by weight doesn't get you where you need to be...

Wind bars work very well, but you have to shoot with them to see how they change your hold. If you don't have the holding weight you'll fight a wind bar more than it helps


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

The more mass weight on an object the harder it is to move, the use of a shorter bar with more mass weight is a good one. On windy days i like to swap out my 34" to a 20". It does take getting used to as the extra weight can be an issue also you need to experiment with weight etc to have a similar hold or youll end up fighting it all day. Basically its like setting up with a new set up, put the time in and youll get the results you want.


----------



## tlrn8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Great replies guys.... And exactly what I was looking for from this forum. I'm curious if anyone who has gone with a shorter windbar has decided to shoot with it year round to keep the feel and bow mass weight consistent... Or.. Would that just be begging for a blown up shoulder 😉


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

I am not sure of the weight I run...I will check. My bow sits almost perfectly balance in the static state
I just added and subtracted till I got there. Then I adjusted proportionately in weight to get the feel I wanted. Just enough to hold stady but not enough to struggle. There are many times on my range I will hold through a gust...then execute.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You can run a windbag year round, but you have to couple it with a setup that can take that kind of weight on a main- to really be effective you need close to 20oz on a windbar and that's on the light end. With my rigs running a decent amount of weight I'd be looking at 33-35oz I'd bet on a 20" bar to get poi an hold roughly the same; if I didn't have the holding weight I do it wouldn't be an option. One thing you will find is shot tempo will speed up a little with a windbar over your standard main.

I'd only break the windbar out on a fita range as well; and I'd be careful about the bars I'd run one with. Not all bars are the same and not all will respond well to the large amounts of weight. Depending on manu, pulling dampeners out of the ends will aid when weighting down the rods; or running the majority of weights as an internal stack. Shifting CoG lower helps with shooting in the wind as well...


----------

